# Google- Murder trial begins for Rosemont woman in death of baby - Sacramento Bee



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Murder trial begins for Rosemont woman in death of baby*
*Sacramento Bee*
Even when her father found her crawling on her bedroom floor and bleeding almost to death, Courtney Kathleen Addington maintained it was her *irritable bowel syndrome* Ã¢Â€Â" and not the fact she had just given birth Ã¢Â€Â" that was the cause of her nearly fatal *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

